# Bilder in DB speichern und dann in JSP anzeigen



## remopeter (6. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite mit Struts, Hibernate und MySql. Ich möchte ein Bild mit einem Form hochladen und dieses dann in der DB speichern und dann das Bild aus der DB laden und es dann in einer JSP anzeigen.
Auf der DB habe ich den Datentyp longblob. Wenn ich nun ein Bild über das Form hochlade, wird auch was in der DB gespeichert, jedoch einfach der Name des Bildes. Wie weiss ich nun, dass da wirklich das Bild und nicht nur dessen Name gepeichert wurde? Und wie kann ich das Bild wieder aus der DB laden und es auf der JSP anzeigen?

Hier noch die Codeauschnitte:
Die JSP:

```
<tr>                        
<td colspan="3"><html:file property="foto" styleClass="inputfeld" accept="application/msword"/></td>
</tr>
```
Das Formbean:

```
private String foto; //mit getter und setter natürlich
```
Die Hibernate-Klasse

```
private String foto; //mit getter und setter natürlich
```
Das Hibernate Mapfile:

```
<property name="foto" type="string">
  <column name="FOTO" />
</property>
```
Danke für eure Hilfe!
Gruss, Remo


----------



## zeja (6. September 2007)

Aus deinem gezeigten Code kann ich auch nur erkennen dass du den Dateinamen nämlich einen String abspeicherst.

Dort findest du Code wie man eine Datei mit Struts hochladen und speichern kann. Hier in eine Datei. Das byte-Array kannst du aber auch direkt in die Datenbank legen statt in eine Datei zu speichern. http://www.roseindia.net/struts/strutsfileuploadandsave.shtml


----------



## remopeter (6. September 2007)

Hey, danke für die rasche antwort! ich schau mir das mal nach meinen ferien an!
Gruss, Remo


----------

